# Tube Amp "kit" (sort of) available



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might be of interest to someone:

Tube Amp project with Speaker Cab - Cambridge Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Cambridge Canada.

I do not know and am not affiliated with the seller in any way.

Cheers

Dave


----------

